# New Addition



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We look after a cat that was our next door neighbours, before she moved away, and he was part stray so stays in during the winter but stays out mostly in summer.

We put his food outside under the trailer mornings and evenings, but we noticed that while he would always leave a bit in the dish, it was being cleaned out completely in the past two weeks or so.

Eventually we found a very sad little kitten in amongst the engine stuff in the storage tent outside. Very small, very hungry and quite frail.

We took her in, fed her (and she could certainly put it away!) and started to enquire if anyone had lost a kitten. Nothing turned up, and we checked with the local vets in case they had been notified, but nothing.

After a week or so, she had got used to us and the other two cats started to 'tolerate' her, so we made an appointment at the vets to get her spayed and microchipped.

Still no word about a lost cat, so she was treated last Friday, was a bit groggy when we picked her up, but was was soon bouncing around as normal.

We've decided to keep her, she is a little 'Daddy's Girl' and sits on my lap and often dozes off while I am typing or doing something on the computer.

She has a broken vertebra in her tail and a damaged foot, so may have been involved in an accident or maltreatment. 

Philip calls her 'Skrat' after the 'Ice Age' film character.

Happy ending!

Peter


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

What a soft touch you are Peter! 8) 
My son is requesting a picture please.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I also have a cat that likes to be involved.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Peter, just perfect

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Here she is, just pulled a load of stuff off the side.










Difficult to catch her, she's always running round!

Shaven fur is where she had the operation.

Peter


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

She's lovely    Not surprised you couldn't resist her. 

I only have one filing tray now since I gave in to one of the cats who likes to keep an eye on my work. I got so fed up of her trying to lie on top of the (full) tray and then tipping it all over the floor that I replaced it with a cushion for her to lie on. Being a cat, she knows that is her entitlement :wink: 

Sue


----------

